# Travel Advertising > Vocation Packages >  Ramadan Umrah Packages with Muslims Holy Travel

## sitarragul

Ramadan is a blessed month that Muslims all around the world rejoice in. For some, its a time to reflect on their religion and learn more about its teachings. For others, its a time to connect with loved ones and have fun. Regardless of why youre celebrating Ramadan this year, one thing is for sure: you need to make preparations. hajj Umrah 2023 That means packing your umrah (ritual journey) bag with everything you need so you can make the most of your trip. Here at MHT, we want to help you do just that. We have a wide variety of Ramadan umrah packages available, all of which include airfare, hotel, and all the necessary travel documents. Book your trip today and start preparing for the most blessed month of the year! We have all the information you need to plan the perfect Ramadan umrah package, from airline tickets to hotels and more. So dont wait any longer; start planning your perfect pilgrimage today!

*What is Ramadan?*

Ramadan is the ninth month in the Islamic calendar and it is observed by Muslims worldwide as a month of fasting. The primary purpose of fasting during Ramadan is to commemorate the first revelation of the Quran to Prophet Muhammad, which took place during the night of Laylat al-Qadr. Muslims are also encouraged to fast out of recognition for Allahs generosity and kindness, and to develop self-discipline. During Ramadan, Muslims refrain from eating, drinking, smoking, sexual activity, and certain other activities from dawn until sunset. Muslims who are able to make the pilgrimage (hajj) to Mecca are required to perform umrah during this month.

*There are several different types of Ramadan:*

The fast can be broken with two exceptions: if one is traveling and there is no opportunity to break the fast, or if one is ill and unable to fast. In these cases, one must make up the missed days later in the year.

The month-long fast ends with the sighting of the new moon Uhr). This occurs on or around Aug. 29th this year so keep an eye out for news about when Ramadan ends in your location!

*How to perform Hajj Umrah?*

Umrah, the lesser pilgrimage, is a religious journey that can be performed at any time during the year. Hajj Umrah is the most common Umrah, and it is a five-day journey that takes place during the holy month of Ramadan.

To perform Hajj Umrah, you first need to make sure that you are eligible. You cannot perform Hajj if you are not Muslim, and you must have completed your umrah preparations two months in advance. Once you are qualified, set aside a few days in early Ramadan to prepare for your trip.

During Hajj Umrah, you will leave your home country and travel to Islams holiest site Mecca. During your stay in Mecca, do not eat or drink from sunrise to sunset. Make sure to wear Ihram (ritual clothes) all period of the pilgrimage.

Upon completing Hajj Umrah, you will return home and celebrate Eid ul-Fitr with your family and friends.

*What is MHT and how does it work?*


MHT is a service that helps Muslims make the pilgrimage to Mecca and Medina. It connects pilgrims with guides who can take them on customized hajj journeys, ensuring that each person has a unique experience. MHT was founded by two brothers, Muhammed and Mohamad Rashid, in 2009.

*How does it work?*

The process begins with inputting all of your travel information into the website. You can select from a variety of packages, based on what you can afford and what kind of experience you want. Cheap Ramadan Umrah Packages 2023 Once you have made your choices, the website will generate a custom itinerary for you. You will receive updates throughout your journey, letting you know where to go and what to expect. MHT offers several different payment options, so you can choose what works best for you.

*The benefits of performing MHT with Ramadan packages from MHT.*

There are many benefits to performing MHT during Ramadan. The month of Ramadan is a time when Muslims are encouraged to focus on their spiritual well-being, and MHT can help make this happen. By performing MHT with a Ramadan package from MHT, youll receive all the services you need to make your pilgrimage an enjoyable and successful experience.

First, having a pre-purchase review of your needs helps us tailor our packages specifically for you. Second, the package includes all the necessary amenities: transportation, hotels, meals and more. Third, we make sure that each package is tailored to meet the specific needs of pilgrims visiting Mecca this year. Finally, our experienced staff is available 24/7 to help you with anything you may need during your stay in Mecca or during your pilgrimage itself.

So why not give MHT a try this Ramadan? You wont regret it!

----------

